# What should i expect?



## nickjohn87 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have tried self ground coffee for the first time this week. I have only tried instant, cafetiere and coffee shop made coffee before.

This is my set up-

3 cup chemex brewer

Hario acrylic grinder

Being new to this I bought whole bean Taylors from the supermarket, one morning blend and one strong.

I used Evian first and it was rank, then I used the tap water as I do not live in a hard water area and the taste improved. I am still trying to get the grind right which is difficult to keep as the hario dismantles to be cleaned so I lose the adjustment on the thread. I do enjoy cappuccino but find barrista coffee overpowering sometimes.

I really enjoy morning coffee in bed and just don't know what to expect from the 'perfect cup'. I have milk and one sugar normally.

At the moment its just not comparing to the thicker 'cosier' taste of instant which I know is bad to say. Has my pallet just got used to the taste of instant?

Any advice?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffees that will really sing in a Chemex tend to be single origins and light, fruity tasting beans

Strong blends do not produce clarity in the cup

What coffee / water ratio are you using?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What Glenn says, I'd perhaps try that coffee in a cafetiere/French press with that grinder (set fine-ish).

Can you tell us a bit more about what quantities of coffee & water you are using in the Chemex (I'd aim ~59g/l)? How long did the brew take?

Is it the 1-3 cup (skinny) or the 3-6 cup (V shaped filter)?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Evian is no good for coffee due to it's mineral properties.

Try Ashbeck, Volvic or just filtered tapwater.

That coffee is rubbish too I'm afraid, most supermarket coffee beans are quite old and stale and you will really struggle to get a tasty cup out of the chemex with them. Consider ordering some freshly roasted beans from somewhere like Smokey Barn, HasBean, Rave etc to get a really nice single origin that will sing in the chemex. Use the ratio above, about 60g/l

Finally there shouldn't be a need to clean the hario every time you grind coffee, just tap it a bit to get as much out as possible and give it a deeper clean every week or 2. The hario does produce a few too many fines to get the best out of the chemex, but you should be able to get a nice drink still.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

That grinder works fine with an Aeropress when I use it.

The aeropress may prove a little more forgiving than a Chemex I think and possibly more straight forward regarding the method.

Ian


----------



## nickjohn87 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks all, I did wonder if I should experiment with beans as ive only just started. I will steer clear of supermarket beans from now on and I do have a Hasbean account. Im using 38grams for a brew with 600ml of water that makes two cups in the 1-3 cup smallest chemex this was the ratio that I read on mistobox.com chemex brewing guide.

(Also, I love the grinder, as natural as possible for me personally. If I could boil my Hario kettle on a fire I would!) Also im trying to time the brew between 3.30-5 minutes


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I can only get about 400ml in my wee chemex before the level reaches the bottom of the filter...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Indeed, 38g to 600ml sounds a lot for the small Chemex, as a guide, a "Chemex cup" is ~150ml made with ~10g of coffee (though this isn't written is stone), I'd perhaps look at more like 27g to 460ml?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

ah didn't realise you have the small chemex, can you really fit that much liquid in? It shouldn't go higher than the little 'nub'

I'd take it down even further, 300ml is the max I'd brew in mine. don't worry if its slightly shorter than 3:30 in a small chemex as long as it tastes nice. Give it time to bloom, make sure water isn't too hot, feed the water at a steady rate.

A little tricky to master at first but once you get there it is so worth it!


----------



## nickjohn87 (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks all, so the water shouldn't go over the end of the filter then. I might have to invest in a bigger chemex for social brewing. il try smaller quantities and see how I go. I did struggle to fit over 40g in the grinder.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

nope, up to the nub maximum.

if its making contact with the bottom of the filter you will be over extracting, a bit like 'stewing' tea. This will not make tasty coffee


----------

